# broken crank pulley



## 200what? (Sep 7, 2007)

I changed my front seal today. When I was using the gear puller I broke a small piece off of the side of the pulley. The belt still runs fine in it. If I decide to change the pulley, should I go with an underdrive pulley, or the regular size? Who sells underdrive pulleys for a b14?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Get an OEM pulley from a junk yard.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Saw one on Flea bay this Am


----------



## 200what? (Sep 7, 2007)

is it a bad idea to get an underdrive pulley? I looked at the unorthodox racing website and they didn't have any pulleys for the ga16. all they had were the ones for the sr20. Anyone know where to buy the underdrive pulleys?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

200what? said:


> is it a bad idea to get an underdrive pulley? I looked at the unorthodox racing website and they didn't have any pulleys for the ga16. all they had were the ones for the sr20. Anyone know where to buy the underdrive pulleys?


Normallly you have to change the other pullies, you can't change just one. Keep in mind with changing pully sizes, changes the speed of your belt. You don't want the water pump to spin too fast or too slow. This is why the underdrive pullies are sold as kits. Plus it's a waste of money. You won't get but .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 HP from it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

200what ,

you can change just one pulley.

if it is the crank pulley unorthodox racing does sell them for our GA16DE. how do i know? i have one in my GA16DE

if you cant find it hit me up on pm ill give you a price on one and with all the correct belt sizes as well.

maroonsentra,

as far as the UR crank pulley you will gain about 2-3 hp on the mid range on dyno.
it was proven many times on the forums with dyno and the old NPM magazines.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

still like that saying, "Your car's performance is the sum of it's parts."

if just doing a stock rebuild brings power.. imagine what things do after.
love to throw everything at Engine Response. mmm, response.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

LIUSPEED said:


> 200what ,
> 
> you can change just one pulley.
> 
> ...


Changing out pullies for performance is stupid, especially on this car. Why would anyone put money into anything but stock unless it's cheaper? It's a driver, not a race car. Anyone who adds mods to this car is plain stupid. This car will never be fast without tens of thousands invested.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jun 26, 2008)

Not everyone is trying to make true racecars out of these cars. A lot of people like me are adding aftermarket parts to get a little more power and better gas mileage out of them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

itsalmosteasy said:


> Not everyone is trying to make true racecars out of these cars. A lot of people like me are adding aftermarket parts to get a little more power and better gas mileage out of them


dont forget a lil more fun.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

maroonsentra said:


> Changing out pullies for performance is stupid, especially on this car. Why would anyone put money into anything but stock unless it's cheaper? It's a driver, not a race car. Anyone who adds mods to this car is plain stupid. This car will never be fast without tens of thousands invested.


i can sit here and argue with you about this forever but i decided not too for i dont feel like wasting my time or energy.

but i do want to state that this forum is about helping people out.

either mod or not mod it is their own decision to make. We are only here to provide with answers with questions and provide options.

which path these owners take it their own.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jun 26, 2008)

LIUSPEED said:


> i can sit here and argue with you about this forever but i decided not too for i dont feel like wasting my time or energy.
> 
> but i do want to state that this forum is about helping people out.
> 
> ...


Very well said:thumbup:

There is a lot of knowlege built up on this forum and a lot of people can tell you tricks and short cuts that really help.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

gotta love how ppl like to throw their opinions at something that isn't their business.
coulda sworn that's why life sucks for so many ppl.
not to mention the whole war thing.

it's not like your taking money out of his bank account to do the work.

someone spending 20 bucks on a car just to learn more, or gain a lil more, is a hella lot better than other ways 20 bucks could be spent.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

LIUSPEED said:


> i can sit here and argue with you about this forever but i decided not too for i dont feel like wasting my time or energy.
> 
> but i do want to state that this forum is about helping people out.
> 
> ...


I was trying to make a point. Underdrive pullies cause issues depending on your setup.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

maroonsentra said:


> I was trying to make a point. Underdrive pullies cause issues depending on your setup.


your point being that it is possible that the pulleys can cause damage to these motors.

But without any evident proof that it causes damage on these motors how can you claim that unorthodox racing crank pulleys or any pulleys for that matter causes damage. 

UR is a large company that does testing before releasing their items so if it causes damage then why would they even bother putting them out on the market.

im running the UR crank pulley right now and i have no damage what so ever and this was done back in 2002 ! 

not to start a conflict or argumentation or anything but sometimes look up some of these ancient posts and see what people have done and read about the stuff before assuming things.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

LIUSPEED said:


> your point being that it is possible that the pulleys can cause damage to these motors.
> 
> But without any evident proof that it causes damage on these motors how can you claim that unorthodox racing crank pulleys or any pulleys for that matter causes damage.
> 
> ...


I am not assuming anything. This is a common issue on many cars. If the water pump doesn't turn fast enough, the car doesn't cool properly and changes pullies to smaller or larger sizes sometimes causes the issue. I never said it does it everytime. If you want to argue, we'll line up our cars. My 5.0 mustang vs your sentra. Let's see who would win....


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

that's kinda a retarded reply
a v8 against a damn good gassaver...
real tough race there, sherlock.

and another thing...
pulley's don't change speed due to size unless the Power is coming from the attached belt...
visa vi, the speed doesn't change becuase the pistons still pound down at the same speed.

in turn, turning the crank, big or small, at the same speed.

the only gain or loss, coming from the lack of weight.
the only problem, if the pulley wasn't balanced correctly at the factory to counter balance the faster than hell crank.

big or small, the pulley spins the same speed, the same speed as the crank, therefore the water pump spins the same speed as before.

only problem occuring if the pulley is so small that you need a smaller belt because it won't tighten enough during install.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OchnofConcrete said:


> that's kinda a retarded reply
> a v8 against a damn good gassaver...
> real tough race there, sherlock.
> 
> ...



thank you.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

maroonsentra said:


> My 5.0 mustang vs your sentra. Let's see who would win....


i never claimed my sentra was some 300 hp car or anything nor did i say i wanted to race you.

so why would you want to race me anyways and call me out for a sake of a damn disagreement you automatically think that i claim to have some super high hp car that said i can smoke you !?!?

im just stating the fact that i get pretty damn good gas mileage out of my tiny 1.6 L with enough of a pep to make it enjoyable with my mods on it and also that the UR crank pulley doesnt do any damage to our cars with the proper belts and such


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

no prob, brother


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

#1: An unorthodox pulley or even the GregV pulley is fairly inexpensive, if you're going to replace it, get an underdrive pulley, it's worth the extra few bucks. If you want to talk about a waste of money, let's talk about people who buy aftermarket wiperblades and 5.0 Mustangs (actually, Fords in general).

#2 Unorthodox makes underdrive pulleys for both GA16 and SR20, I've been around long enough to know this.

#3 the single pulley is about 3-5 horses, really nothing to get excited about, but people like to gain a few here and there. Like I said, if you have a broken pulley, it will not hurt to buy one now.

#4 there are no issues and never have bben with underdrive pulleys on Nissans, once again, I've been around 8 years to know this. The SR20VE, it's speculated the 4CW crank may cause some balancing issues, but even with that, No one has ever reported a problem. Underdriving the crank/alt/A/C will not hurt anything, your alt is at full power by about 2000RPMs, that is, unless you have a LOT of useless electronics. Water pump, actually, an underdrive pulley is better. There are SR20 kits out there that even Further underdrive the water pump because the SR20 water pump has high-RPM issues for those that are in the 8K+ range. That issue being water cavitation. The pump turns so fast that it begins to suck air.

#5 Maroonsentra, You obviously have both a sentra and a Mustang, how about you do a writeup on which of your cars is faster. I really don't think driving out to TX to race Liu is going to prove any points. Feel free to brag. What is the Mustang running? 14s? Congrats, wake me up when you're running 11s.


----------

